# GT pix with the New Camera!



## tediumsdream (Feb 4, 2003)

Just got my G9 this week - Let me know what you think:





































Not a great shot but I had the flash off to the side and it came out interesting:


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

great pics :thumb:


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

he is a nice looking dude :thumb:


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

how old is it im starting to think after a couple of months mine is a female she has short fins no hump but she is darker than yours ....

Im the worst at sexing fish.. 
Nice GT beauitful finnage 
Vic


----------

